# Insurance!



## Godden87 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello people, was just wondering if anyone could recommend a good insurance company to go with. I'm nearly 21 with 3yrs ncb and am looking at getting a R33 GTR in the next few months. Any help would be much apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

A GTR will cost a lot to insure at your age, but there are plenty of people on here that could help.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Expect to pay around 3 to 3.5k


----------

